# What kit to use



## bitshird (Feb 23, 2008)

I've learned to like making fountain pens, so far they all have been barons, I don't really like the all metal grip section, I would rather have a grip like the Pelikan Souveran something plain and not as bright.
 I know there are pens like the Cambridge and Churchill,  but I wanted a kit that wasn't as decorative as the current crop of high end pens, I've also heard a number of references to a weak place near the grip, (I've also heard this is not true).
 Question is what is a reasonable priced kit, that I can use with a plain grip, that I can put a better quality nib like the nibs Lou markets?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 23, 2008)

Buy quick and get the Ligero from CSUSA. The nib section is built better and what I was really impressed with is the decor on the bands are far more detailed than the Berea kits. The El-Grande style. That was one part I always felt was a bit low on the fit & finish scale on that kit. The churchill is nice, but the El-Grande seemed cheap. The El-Grande/Streamline almost looked like gum-ball machine "rings"...

The downside is that CSUSA has dropped the kit and may or may not have any left. [V]

Next choice, and the best one IMHO is the tap and die set to cut your own threads onto Churchill and El-Grande bodies.  I think that a closed end Churchill with cut threads and all the cap hardware would be a killer looking pen.  Drop the section/cap threads from the Cambridge and thread the body would again make a killer pen.


----------



## bosipipes (Feb 24, 2008)

I like the Gentlemen's pens from CSUSA. it does have the metal, but it is short.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodcraft has a classic american fountain pen kit that's pretty nice.  I usually do the higher end kits for fountains but I've done a couple of them and they are a nice pen.


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bosipipes_
> 
> I like the Gentlemen's pens from CSUSA. it does have the metal, but it is short.


Ditto and if you get a jet black piece of acrylic you can replace the metal with acrylic, check the wood grip article at PMG.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 24, 2008)

You mentioned "high quality". Understand, that limits your selection(s) to titanium gold or rhodium platinum platings. I like the Jr. Gent and Gent.


----------

